# Fastest way to Spain without tolls.



## Deleted member 56550 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi Guys,

We are planning to run down to Spain (Costa Brava area) later this year.

From a Dover Calais crossing. what is the fastest way through France, without paying for ferries.

I know there are some good roads, but last time a tried it (in a car years ago) I spent ages travelling slowly through French towns and villages.

Any assistance would be appreciated.

Regards,

Paul


----------



## QFour (Jul 11, 2018)

Get to Calais and turn off the use Toll Roads on Sat Nav. Put in destination and away you go. There is a French Site that gives routes through France avoiding tolls. Just Google it.

Roughly. Calais, Rouen, Tours, Bordeaux, Jaca, lleida, Oliva. Nice steady run. We normally stop a couple of times in France and then in Jaca.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jul 11, 2018)

Have a look at About France - the French information website and travel
guide
Plenty of advice on there, and they will tell you which tolls are actually worth paying for and which are not.

Regards Rog


----------



## oppy (Jul 11, 2018)

PaulRichardson said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We are planning to run down to Spain (Costa Brava area) later this year.
> 
> ...



Sorry, but you cannot avoid paying for ferries, unless you use the chunnel:dance::dance:
Sorry, I couldn't help it


----------



## Deleted member 56550 (Jul 13, 2018)

oppy said:


> Sorry, but you cannot avoid paying for ferries, unless you use the chunnel:dance::dance:
> Sorry, I couldn't help it



Whoops, how did that get there, I meant to type Tolls (honest).


----------



## Deleted member 56550 (Jul 13, 2018)

RoaminRog said:


> Have a look at About France - the French information website and travel
> guide
> Plenty of advice on there, and they will tell you which tolls are actually worth paying for and which are not.
> 
> Regards Rog



Hi Rog,

Many thanks for the link, what a great web site, I think I'll be on there for hours.

Regards,

Paul


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jul 13, 2018)

I wasted a load of time avoiding all the  peage and it was a long way around some just to save  8 euros or so   need to know which and where to take and not take.  Tom tom just takes  toy off ALL pay road,  abit like going around  ALL the  M25 to get to Essex from Kent just to save £2.50 or so


----------



## mark61 (Jul 13, 2018)

If you are in a hurry the toll free routes on that site can take ages during the day. But at night time they make a lot of sense.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 13, 2018)

Once you have crossed into Spain at Candanchú you will be able to travel to Oliva for only around 8 euros toll.


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 14, 2018)

We came over at Laruns and drove very quickly to Alicante toll free


----------



## winks (Jul 14, 2018)

We went over the Pyrenees the same route in April and it was a lovely drive including through the snowfields around Portalet.

Nice places to stay in Aragon (Ainsa for one) and Catalunya (St Esteban d' Litera and the wine coop at Barberà de la Conca). We stayed in Jaca in both directions because the facilities for tip off and refill are very good and the town is nice to wander round. Then through the Somport Tunnel and up through Bordeaux and Poitiiers. Nice overnight just north of Bordeaux at Chateau Bertinerie where you can have free electricity if required. It's in the POIs.

Google Maps

Enjoy your trip.

Cheers

H


----------



## Biggarmac (Jul 16, 2018)

Look at Via Michelin.  That gives you alternatives.  Coming back from Spain there was one bit of the journey where it was a difference of three hours travelling using tolls or using the toll road.  The toll was 13.80 Euros, which for my purposes was worth using the toll road.


----------



## Jenrai (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello, while this may not be the fastest route it ticks all the boxes for tolls and slow villages. This is something I plan to use later this year.

The long road south - a motorhome route through France to Spain - Travel - UK Campsite Finder - Out and About Live

Jenrai


----------



## pmuncher (Jul 18, 2018)

*fastest way throgh france.*

I went  non toll , you go through a few villages to start , then not to bad,  poitiers to bolougne took 10 hours driving.roads were quiet stuck to speed limits. over 600 k. bordeaux to  irun takes you through bayonne biarritz,50kph crawl for an hour. then nice roads to pamploma, zaragoza on down duel carriage way to valencia. denia  to bayonne took  me 13hours that included delays pamploma to irun 45min one tunnel for broken lorry then another hour queuing behind lorries being pulled for customs check. will try bordeaux jaca pamploma january 2019. you save about 115 euro from calais to irun.


----------



## Derekoak (Jul 18, 2018)

*Now slower*

Note 90 kph speed limit now 80kph in France so non toll now slower compared to toll motorways. We will still go mostly non toll we have paid round biarritz unless we go through the somport tunnel and once along calais coast when we were late and it was rush hour. Think about tolls when faced with a city at rush hour.


----------

